# 5 gallon 'drift bucket'?



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm thinking about drilling some holes in a 5 gallon bucket, tying a rope to it, and setting it up so I can tie it to the handles of the transom on my 13' aluminum boat. I've got a 10hp honda and I don't think I have the carb dialed in quite right, it idles kinda high and doesn't run real good, so to be able to slow it down with a bucket might help me out a bit..

Can anyone show me some pictures of buckets you've used for slowing down your drifts/trolls? Any tips on what kind of rope to use, or how to keep the bucket directly behind so it's easier to go straight? I was just going to use two equal length ropes and mark lines so I could tie them to be the same length and it'll theoretically, be a few feet behind the prop, slowing me down but still giving me a bit of control if the wind starts blowing me around..


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Find a bucket with stout handles and a ski rope harness. You can forgo the harness if you fashion a yoke out of line. You probably won't need holes in the bucket... unless you want to go faster.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

.....Don't think you will need holes with a 13 footer....Mack


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I have made several over the years. I "always" take the metal handle off and drill holes in the top edge of the bucket and attach the rope there. I also always put a 2 inch hole dead in the middle of the bucket bottom as I have found that this helps it track better behind the boat.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

wally-eye said:


> I have made several over the years. I "always" take the metal handle off and drill holes in the top edge of the bucket and attach the rope there. * I also always put a 2 inch hole dead in the middle of the bucket bottom as I have found that this helps it track better behind the boat.*


Exactly. Or come on into my store and I'll hook you up with a real drift sock!


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys...

I would buy a traditional drift sock, but I can't afford it right now. 
Hell I'm having a hard time affording gas to go fishing and not catching anything. That's why I'm willing to try ******* drift boxes to slow me down that way I can bring home something to eat!


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

I saw drift anchors at Outdoor World today, their BassProShop brand, starting at $25.


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

Tie the rope off the eye on the front of the boat. you will never have to worry about keeping it directly behind the boat...plus it is out iof the way when you have a HOG on


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Wall-eye gave me one of the buckets he made and it works very well. If I get a chance I will post a pic but it pretty much just has four two inch holes on the side at the bottom of the bucket at say 12,3,6,and 9 oclock and I added and extra one in the bottom because I was going to slow. 
I just put it right over the motor which is a tiller. Takes my boat from 2.6 down to 1.8 on a 14 footer with and 18 horse evinrude.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Westlakedrive said:


> Wall-eye gave me one of the buckets he made and it works very well. If I get a chance I will post a pic but it pretty much just has four two inch holes on the side at the bottom of the bucket at say 12,3,6,and 9 oclock and I added and extra one in the bottom because I was going to slow.
> *I just put it right over the motor* which is a tiller. Takes my boat from 2.6 down to 1.8 on a 14 footer with and 18 horse evinrude.


How do you put it over the motor?


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

Hookineyezz said:


> Tie the rope off the eye on the front of the boat. you will never have to worry about keeping it directly behind the boat...plus it is out iof the way when you have a HOG on


doesn't that make it super hard to control? does the bucket just drag underneath the boat? what about if you get hit by the wake of a passing speedboat, is there any need for concern there?


sorry so many questions guys.. i just like to at least halfway know what i'm doing with this.. cuz if i don't, i feel like an idiot and i feel like everyone on the lake is laughing at me

"what is that jacka** doing with a bucket? hahaha!"


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

Well when you feel like testing it out let me know. We can get laughed at together. I went to holloway and caught a 6 in walleye.... roughly, give or take a millimeter. Water is DOWN dam is not flowing. Later


----------



## Hookineyezz (Sep 11, 2008)

sirslurpee said:


> doesn't that make it super hard to control? does the bucket just drag underneath the boat? what about if you get hit by the wake of a passing speedboat, is there any need for concern there?
> 
> 
> sorry so many questions guys.. i just like to at least halfway know what i'm doing with this.. cuz if i don't, i feel like an idiot and i feel like everyone on the lake is laughing at me
> ...


 
Does not make it hard to control for me, been doing it for a long time. Bucket is under the boat, use a length of rope half as long as the length of your boat and you will never know it is there....just dont take off with it still in the water :yikes:


----------

